# Sportsline Top 10 Centers: Curry Ranked 14th



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The slow extinction of the traditional center in the NBA has never looked so inevitable.
> 
> This has been hinted at for years. Look at the clues: fewer traditional big men worthy of All-Star Game berths; Shaquille O'Neal calling himself the LCL (Last Center Left); San Antonio, Dallas, Phoenix and most of the Western Conference opting to utilize small ball throughout last year's playoffs.
> 
> ...





> 14. Eddy Curry, New York: Isiah Thomas' future rides on Curry's play this season, so you wonder if that will light a fire under him. Something has to. He's got the physical gifts, but needs to hustle and get after it. It's embarrassing that he's this far down this list.


http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/
I've been saying this all along, he will make or break the Knicks this season. Nazr is right behind him, that's down right embarassing.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I think that we woulda been better off keeping the pick and Naz . At this point tell me what would you rather have between choice A and choice B.


A. Naz Mohammed and our first round pick this season + Sweetney - Mardy Collins - Eddy Curry 

B. Malik Rose + Collins + Curry - Sweetney - Mohammed



I'd take Naz every day and twice on Sundays. Hell even Sweets I'd take over Rose right now. So far except for the draft LOL I SAID THIS LAST YEAR TOO AND IT BIT ME HARD and except for the trades for Maurice Taylor and Malik Rose and Eddy Curry I think Zeke's done a good job. Those are the only trades I'd take back at this point.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> I think that we woulda been better off keeping the pick and Naz . At this point tell me what would you rather have between choice A and choice B.
> 
> 
> A. Naz Mohammed and our first round pick this season + Sweetney - Mardy Collins - Eddy Curry
> ...


Wtf? 

It's Nazr + Sweetney + Ty Thomas vs Eddy Curry + Malik Rose + Mardy Collins + David Lee (A.Davis Trade which turned into Balkman and Jalen Rose) 

I would take Curry over Ty Thomas any day. 

Curry and Balkman>>>Thomas and Sweetney

And i would rather have Malik + Lee + Collins >>> Nazr


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kitty said:


> http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/
> 
> I've been saying this all along, he will make or break the Knicks this season. Nazr is right behind him, that's down right embarassing.


That article is stupid.

Curry is better than alot of those players listed in front him.

Just wait till the seasons starts, and all of these junk articles will dissapear.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Tyson Chandler is NOT better than Eddy Curry


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think we all know that this list is flawed. Who's going to stop Yao?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

After 5 years in the NBA, Curry should be in the top 5. He has the talent. Anybody know whether he is in shape this year? With the Bulls he was close to being in shape only once before the season started and that was only by losing about 25 pounds in a little over a month. Rumor was diet pills was the major helper. If he can ever get himself in shape before training camp, he could finally have his breakout year. Anyone seen him lately ?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Cager said:


> After 5 years in the NBA, Curry should be in the top 5. He has the talent. Anybody know whether he is in shape this year? With the Bulls he was close to being in shape only once before the season started and that was only by losing about 25 pounds in a little over a month. Rumor was diet pills was the major helper. If he can ever get himself in shape before training camp, he could finally have his breakout year. Anyone seen him lately ?


I haven't seen him Cag, but he is in your location, Chi-Town. Supposedly he is working with Mark Aquirre, if you read or hear anything on your end post it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

To be honest with you guys, I don't feel the rankings are all that inaccurate. The only error I thought was obvious was Tyson Chandler being placed ahead of Eddy which is just ridiculous considering how poor a season this guy ahead for a majority of the season and Zyrundas Ilgaukaus who I believe is a bit overhyped. What this list doesn't account for is how much better the guy ahead of the other is. I think that their is not much seperating number 5 from number 13 so considering the list is composed of mostly established players, I don't believe it is outrageous to see him there. I think Eddy is going to have a break out season in the coming seasons because of just how young he is that could ultimately propel him into the top. I do not believe that is very realistic because Eddy destroyed both Dwight Howard (no.2 on the list) and Yao Ming (no.4) this season while missing nearly 6 months of basketball or workouts to stay in shape. Time will ultimately be key though to his growth.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> To be honest with you guys, I don't feel the rankings are all that inaccurate. The only error I thought was obvious was Tyson Chandler being placed ahead of Eddy which is just ridiculous considering how poor a season this guy ahead for a majority of the season and Zyrundas Ilgaukaus who I believe is a bit overhyped. What this list doesn't account for is how much better the guy ahead of the other is. I think that their is not much seperating number 5 from number 13 so considering the list is composed of mostly established players, I don't believe it is outrageous to see him there. I think Eddy is going to have a break out season in the coming seasons because of just how young he is that could ultimately propel him into the top. I do not believe that is very realistic because Eddy destroyed both Dwight Howard (no.2 on the list) and Yao Ming (no.4) this season while missing nearly 6 months of basketball or workouts to stay in shape. Time will ultimately be key though to his growth.


i have to agree with you , I kind of look at this season at the season that defines Eddy . Is he going to put in the work to be a good player or is he going to stay a guy who doesn't care.

even if he doesn't care he'll be better just because he wont so incredibly out of shape to start the season so he'll move from #14 just because of that and he is another year older , he is after all just 23. I am really interested to see if the bulls brass had eddy pegged right or if Tim grover is the smarter man concerning eddy, Since grover believed keeping Eddy's weight to 285 was not good and that as a growing man he should play at whatever weight he was in shape as and the bulls thought 285 was the # he should stay under.

If eddy is serious now his career will take of itself and be fine, and so will next season.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> I think that we woulda been better off keeping the pick and Naz . At this point tell me what would you rather have between choice A and choice B.
> 
> 
> A. Naz Mohammed and our first round pick this season + Sweetney - Mardy Collins - Eddy Curry
> ...


Although the only people fimilar with the talks between both the Knicks and Bulls in the Eddy Curry deal were officials from both respective teams, I have to say that the Knicks should have played hard ball with that pick. So far, giving up that draft pick may have been the only error I believe Isiah has made of GM of this team but maybe it was what had to be done. In any event, we are a better team today from making that trade so what is the point of crying over spilled milk right? I just feel that its ironic that the perfect fit for this team at the 3 might have been the guy that may have been available at the no.2 spot, Tyrus Thomas. I love the combination offensively of Curry and Frye in our front court but I have to admit that we're not to strong there defensively. A guy like Thomas on the defensive end could have erased that little problem because he seems to be of a Kirilenko mold in the sense that he strength's your defense down low and on the perimeter on both man to man and help. Anyway, just thought that was something interesting. Isiah did make a nice attempt though at filling that gap by signing Jared Jefferies so that takes the sting away mostly for me.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i have to agree with you , I kind of look at this season at the season that defines Eddy . Is he going to put in the work to be a good player or is he going to stay a guy who doesn't care.
> 
> even if he doesn't care he'll be better just because he wont so incredibly out of shape to start the season so he'll move from #14 just because of that and he is another year older , he is after all just 23. I am really interested to see if the bulls brass had eddy pegged right or if Tim grover is the smarter man concerning eddy, Since grover believed keeping Eddy's weight to 285 was not good and that as a growing man he should play at whatever weight he was in shape as and the bulls thought 285 was the # he should stay under.
> 
> If eddy is serious now his career will take of itself and be fine, and so will next season.


Hopefully we're both right. People tend to knock Curry often but I believe that his game is not that seriouslly flawed. With him, it's only fundamentals that seem to be holding him back as well as his conditioning. Luckily, fundamentals are things that can be taught and conditioning can be fixed. As of right now, I believe that fundamentals are more key for him because we don't need him to play 35mpg because of the depth we have on this team. What we need from him is to play to his maximum ability in the time that we give him on a consistent basis. Hopefully Mark is teaching him how to pass out the post in a double, the art of reposting, and the recognition of when to do both. That alone could move him from 13th to 5th best center without arguement in the league because he's still a handful with poor conditioning.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Hopefully we're both right. People tend to knock Curry often but I believe that his game is not that seriouslly flawed. With him, it's only fundamentals that seem to be holding him back as well as his conditioning. Luckily, fundamentals are things that can be taught and conditioning can be fixed. As of right now, I believe that fundamentals are more key for him because we don't need him to play 35mpg because of the depth we have on this team. What we need from him is to play to his maximum ability in the time that we give him on a consistent basis. Hopefully Mark is teaching him how to pass out the post in a double, the art of reposting, and the recognition of when to do both. That alone could move him from 13th to 5th best center without arguement in the league because he's still a handful with poor conditioning.


Come to think of it, Eddy's biggest problem at this stage of the game may in fact be his conditioning. Although I might sound like a walking contradiction, I just took a glance at what he did statistically this year and saw what he can do over a 30 minute span. Against the Magic while being defended by the no.2 best center in the league (Dwight Howard), Eddy put up 27 points, 10 rebounds 0n 8-15 shooting and 11-14 from the line on January 24th. Before that on December 28th, Eddy also put up 29 points and 9 rebounds on 10-17 shooting and 9-12 from the free throw line IN ONLY 25 MINUTES. On December 14th he put up 23 points and 6 rebounds on 7-10 shooting and 9-12 free throw shooting against the Magic. Do you guys notice a certain trend? He's shown quite capable of holding his own against one of the best defensive players in the league but he fails to consistently do so night in and out. The cause of the inconsistency aside from Larry Brown's poor coaching may in fact be a result of conditioning which could attribute to him not having it physically to do it every night. How else do you explain him having performances like the ones I mentioned on more than just fluke occassions? I'd say that conditioning for him may be a bigger priority and retract my earlier statement.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Come to think of it, Eddy's biggest problem at this stage of the game may in fact be his conditioning. Although I might sound like a walking contradiction, I just took a glance at what he did statistically this year and saw what he can do over a 30 minute span. Against the Magic while being defended by the no.2 best center in the league (Dwight Howard), Eddy put up 27 points, 10 rebounds 0n 8-15 shooting and 11-14 from the line on January 24th. Before that on December 28th, Eddy also put up 29 points and 9 rebounds on 10-17 shooting and 9-12 from the free throw line IN ONLY 25 MINUTES. On December 14th he put up 23 points and 6 rebounds on 7-10 shooting and 9-12 free throw shooting against the Magic. Do you guys notice a certain trend? He's shown quite capable of holding his own against one of the best defensive players in the league but he fails to consistently do so night in and out. The cause of the inconsistency aside from Larry Brown's poor coaching may in fact be a result of conditioning which could attribute to him not having it physically to do it every night. How else do you explain him having performances like the ones I mentioned on more than just fluke occassions? I'd say that conditioning for him may be a bigger priority and retract my earlier statement.


certain teams and players eddy will always do well against for one simple reason.

eddy curry can not be defended effectively by any1 in the nba 1 on 1 especially when he is shape.

the teams with really good defensive centers eddy does the best against because they dont double team, they are certain in their players ability to defend and then eddy eats them up (no pun intended) I've seen eddy get the best of Yao, shaq,ben wallace, dwight howard, Zo whomever because at this point their is no center and I mean no center who has his level of skill, size, strength and mobility, the only real chance a guy has against him is to flop or get help from other players.

to me there are only 3 centers who cant be guarded 1 on 1 and they are eddy shaq and yao

he is extremely pyhsical ( i think he was top 3 in the league in fouled per shot ratio) and the 2 guys ahead of him aren't really scorers and he is quicker than all of the "big centers" despite the fact he is one of the wider guys in the league.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> certain teams and players eddy will always do well against for one simple reason.
> 
> eddy curry can not be defended effectively by any1 in the nba 1 on 1 especially when he is shape.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting observation that you made about certain teams not doubling down on Curry because of personnel. It is one that I have not noticed myself but will be sure to look for over the course of this season. LOL, so maybe fundamentals afterall are what may be his priority this offseason.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Curry is definitely a top 10 center in the league. I can't find the list. Who did they have ahead of him? Kaman? Przybilla?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Curry is definitely a top 10 center in the league. I can't find the list. Who did they have ahead of him? Kaman? Przybilla?


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9625945


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Hakeem said:


> Curry is definitely a top 10 center in the league. I can't find the list. Who did they have ahead of him? Kaman? Przybilla?


Well, Kaman is way better than Curry. Przybilla better than Curry? One could even argue that too but I'd rather have Curry though.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This list is an absolute crock.


----------

